# Miitomo friends adding thread.



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

Since adding people on Miitomo is pretty tedious , i thought making a place where people can give their
Twitter/Facebook to add other GBAtemp members is a good idea

Reply your Twitters and Facebook and i'll add them to the OP every end of the week



Spoiler: List



*Exavold (Twitter only)*

*NeoSlyde (Twitter)*
*NeoSlyde (Facebook)*

*DayFid (Twitter only)*

*T-Hug (Twitter only)*

*supster131 (Twitter only)*

*k3rizz3k (Twitter only)*

*jpxdude (Twitter only)*

*VinsCool (Twitter only)*

*endoverend (Twitter only)*

*iQue (Twitter only)*

*KiiWii (Twitter only)*

*LarBob (Twitter only)*

*nxwing (Twitter only)*

*BurningDesire (PM Him on GBAtemp)*

*DjoeN (Twitter only)*

*DinohScene (Twitter only)*

*Justinde75 (Facebook)*
*Justinde75 (Twitter)*

*keven3477 (Twitter only)*

*Flame (Twitter only)*

*Newest Nick Team (Twitter)*
*Newest Nick Team (Facebook)*

*Hykem (Twitter only)*

*Lunares (Twitter only)*

*NikolaMiljevic (Twitter only)*

*PacPera (Twitter only)*

*februarysn0w (Twitter only)*

*Disharmony16 (Twitter only)*

*ihaveamac (Twitter only) <3*

*ComeTurismo (Twitter only)*

*MarcusCarter (Twitter)*
*MarcusCarter (Facebook)*

*elmis003 (Twitter only)*

*kprovost7314 (Twitter)*
*Cherry Pie ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) (Twitter only)*

*CIAwesome526 (Twitter only)*

*Luckkill4u (Twitter only)*
*
PokeAcer (Twitter only)*

*TheStoneBanana (Twitter only)*

*??? (Secret member , Twitter only)

Yil (Twitter only)*





Spoiler: MiiTomo in-"game" names



_(_*[gbatemp_name]*_ is _*[miitomo_name]*_)_



Spoiler: List of members that have the same name on GBAtemp



*DinohScene*




*VinsCool* is *"Vinny"*.
*ihaveamac* is *"Ian"
Cherry Pie *is* "Sam"
Yil *is *"Yulia"
*


----------



## NeoSlyde (Apr 2, 2016)

Twitter: NeoSlydeYT
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/bassem.slyde


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

NeoSlyde said:


> Twitter: NeoSlydeYT
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/bassem.slyde


Added ! :3

(To the list)


----------



## Dayfid (Apr 2, 2016)

https://twitter.com/DayfidHood

Tweet me if you follow for Miitomo.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 2, 2016)

@ThugETH 
Add me on twitter and I'll add you back!


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 2, 2016)

Edit*

Yep, QR code doesn't work!

My Twitter then: https://www.twitter.com/jpxdude


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2016)

jpxdude said:


> My QR Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Adding friends  doesn't work like that


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Adding friends  doesn't work like that


Isn't there a QR Code option in the menu ?


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Isn't there a QR Code option in the menu ?


Yes, but it doesn't let you add friends with QR codes.


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Yes, but it doesn't let you add friends with QR codes.


I'm pretty sure you can if you scan it with a QR code reader app ?


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 2, 2016)

twitter: https://twitter.com/supster131
Send me a tweet telling me you're from Temp or something.


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> I'm pretty sure you can if you scan it with a QR code reader app ?


I don't know think you can, https://support.miitomo.com/en-US/faq
Check the how to add friends part.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2016)

Twitter: @VinsCool022

I'll follow back


----------



## T-hug (Apr 2, 2016)

QR cards just let you copy someones Mii for yourself, it doesn't add them as a friend, just clones them for your own world for you to use the Mii.


----------



## endoverend (Apr 2, 2016)

www.twitter.com/zooksman

following all in the OP, follow back pls


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Since adding people on Miitomo is pretty tedious , i thought making a place where people can give their
> Twitters/Facebooks (or QR codes ?) to add other GBAtemp members is a good idea
> 
> Reply your Twitters and Facebook and i'll add them to the OP every end of the week
> ...




Added everyone from the list, feel free to do the same ....and I will send over a request when you show up on Miitomo.

https://twitter.com/miitomouk


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 2, 2016)

@DefaultDNB

Add me


----------



## LarBob (Apr 2, 2016)

http://twitter.com/leslieteugard

I don't use FB/Twitter, so I just made some fake account to use with Miitomo and to mess around with coding Twitter bots. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm in a restaurant with friends right now ,i'll add everyone to the list when i'll be back.


----------



## Disharmony16 (Apr 2, 2016)

@DisharmonYT follow me and i'll follow you.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Apr 2, 2016)

twitter: @k3rizz3k


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

@nxwing for twitter
Follow me, I'll follow back. Best it be you add people to the access list.


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

Disharmony16 said:


> @DisharmonYT follow me and i'll follow you.


Can't find your twitter , link ?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't really want to give my fb to the public but feel free to pm me bbys


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I don't really want to give my fb to the public but feel free to pm me bbys


Still added with a link to send you a PM.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Still added with a link to send you a PM.


 Sorry that sentence confused Mii lmao


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 2, 2016)

What if you don't have twitter or facebook, how can I add friends?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> What if you don't have twitter or facebook, how can I add friends?


You have to do it face to face if you have neither


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> What if you don't have twitter or facebook, how can I add friends?


Install friendhax


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Install friendhax


Okay. That made me lol


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Okay. That made me lol


It's that easy ?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> It's that easy ?


I am like this guy


i do stupid shit and laugh at anything 

#SupportSenpai


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I am like this guy
> 
> 
> i do stupid shit and laugh at anything
> ...



"Neko period blood"

wow.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> "Neko period blood"
> 
> wow.


Yeah. his Ask Noble Senpais are great


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 2, 2016)

Twitter -> @DjoeNy


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 2, 2016)

Twitter: @Justinde75
Facebook: https://m.facebook.com/justin.deines.75?ref=bookmarks
Add me or follow  I'll follow back
(Tell me your name via pm so i know that xou want to be miitomo friends.)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 2, 2016)

Hmu yo~

Twitter: DinohScene


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Hmu yo~
> 
> Twitter: DinohScene


Acccept miiiiiii :c


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 2, 2016)

I did!
Atleast, I accepted a ton of peep an hour ago~


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 2, 2016)

Just created a twitter: @Neo_keven3477


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 2, 2016)

Twitter: Look Christopher Suárez or Anitopher
Facebook: Christopher Suárez (look for it)


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> Twitter: Look Christopher Suárez or Anitopher
> Facebook: Christopher Suárez (look for it)


Won't add your Twitter because you are linking to scams.


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Won't add your Twitter because you are linking to scams.


What are scams?


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> Twitter: Look Christopher Suárez or Anitopher
> Facebook: Christopher Suárez (look for it)


Also , there is a ton of "Christopher Suárez" persons on Facebook.


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Also , there is a ton of "Christopher Suárez" persons on Facebook.


What Anime character do you know?
(So I can change it to something like Roronoa Zoro)


----------



## Exavold (Apr 2, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> What Anime character do you know?
> (So I can change it to something like Roronoa Zoro)


Put the same picture from GBAtemp , it's a lot easier to find.


----------



## Spencer Everly Studios (Apr 2, 2016)

Twitter: @Everly2Everly
Facebook: www.facebook.com/spencer.everly


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 2, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Put the same picture from GBAtemp , it's a lot easier to find.


Look up Darkyose
It has a Zekrom photo.


----------



## Lunares (Apr 2, 2016)

Twitter: Xenologue 101 
Follow me and I'll follow you back


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm @Nikola_M_97 on twitter.


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2016)

I am @flame_gbatemp on twitter


----------



## PacPera (Apr 3, 2016)

Twitter: https://twitter.com/eliapari93


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 3, 2016)

I suppose

@ihaveamac


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Apr 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> What if you don't have twitter or facebook, how can I add friends?



You need a least one friend (Face to Face) with there friends list showing.
Then you can send a friend request to their Friends, on Miitomo ...and repeat the process.
Alternatively sign up to Twitter, make new friends and then delete your Twitter account after you have finished with it.


----------



## Disharmony16 (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, my bad.... my twitter is @DisharmonyYT


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 3, 2016)

I already posted this as my status, but gonna post it here too, so more people can see it:

Just letting you all know that if a girl named Milica adds you on Miitomo, that's my 9 year old sister. She doesn't have Facebook or Twitter, so only way she could add friends is through our mutual friends haha
Please don't post too many nasty answers if you add her :x


----------



## Februarysn0w (Apr 3, 2016)

my twitter account is @Februarysn0w


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 3, 2016)

Add me via twitter guys! @qasimlatif_


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 3, 2016)

Twitter: Kaleb @ GBAtemp (@kprovost7314)
Facebook: Might add later (and no that's not the name of it)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)

My Twitter is iluvcherrypie. Add me!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2016)

The link to my twitter in op is broken


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'll follow back


I followed you.


----------



## Maq47 (Apr 3, 2016)

Twitter: https://twitter.com/cartmarc

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CartMarc04


----------



## Exavold (Apr 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> The link to my twitter in op is broken


Fixed.


----------



## elmis003 (Apr 3, 2016)

add me @elmis003 twiiter


----------



## Exavold (Apr 3, 2016)

Timestamp #1

(Read OP for details !)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2016)

Add me 
(I have like 4000000000000 mutual friends to add too)
@PokeAcer is my Twitter, I'll follow back


----------



## Exavold (Apr 3, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Add me
> (I have like 4000000000000 mutual friends to add too)
> @PokeAcer is my Twitter, I'll follow back






Exavold said:


> Timestamp #1
> 
> (Read OP for details !)


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 3, 2016)

@TW1TCHYGAM3R(Twitter Only)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 4, 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/miitomoaccount2

Here's one I made for this, since I don't want to share my personal twitter.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> My Twitter is iluvcherrypie. Add me!


You going to add _me_?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 4, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/miitomoaccount2
> 
> Here's one I made for this, since I don't want to share my personal twitter.
> 
> ...


I followed you, follow me back ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Apr 4, 2016)

@TheStoneBanana 
Surprise, surprise, I know. My Twitter handle is pretty unexpected.


----------



## Exavold (Apr 4, 2016)

Moved Timestamp #1 because i have a bit of time to do stuff today.

Members added this morning : 

*TheStoneBanana*
*CIAwesome526*
*Luckkill4u*
*PokeAcer*


----------



## Blue (Apr 4, 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/aqiba850
Tell me if you follow me and i'll follow you back.


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm down. Made a twitter just for miitomo. Not sure how long my interest will last, but whatever.

twitter.com/remcent


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 5, 2016)

Follow me back @ComeTurismO @VinsCool


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

Me too @VinsCool
https://mobile.twitter.com/aqiba850


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 5, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Follow me back @ComeTurismO @VinsCool


On that note. Follow me back @CIAwesome526


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 5, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> On that note. Follow me back @CIAwesome526


I will


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I'm down. Made a twitter just for miitomo. Not sure how long my interest will last, but whatever.
> 
> twitter.com/remcent


Follow me back. Also, Jackus


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Follow me back. Also, @Jackus


Follow me back, tasty pie.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Follow me back, tasty pie.


I followed you.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Follow me back. Also, Jackus


Done.


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I followed you.


Um, how do i add you in Miitomo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> I followed you.


"Problems following this user".


----------



## tozevleal (Apr 5, 2016)

Add me  @tozeleal


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 5, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Hykem (Twitter only)


Goddamit, now I'll have my YT Main page filled with Undertale videos.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

http://twitter.com/Jackus_RM
I will always refollow as soon as I can and check miitomo daily for new friends.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Um, how do i add you in Miitomo.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Is that error from Twitter?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 5, 2016)

@Cherry Pie and @WeedZ, I can't follow either of you.


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Is that error from Twitter?


Yup.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 5, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Yup.


I have that error, too


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> @Cherry Pie and @WeedZ, I can't follow either of you.


Yeah i had trouble with WeedZ yesterday and i can't follow yummy pie now.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Is that error from Twitter?


I had it before on my phone browser so I switched to the app and it worked.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 5, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Yeah i had trouble with WeedZ yesterday and i can't follow yummy pie now.


It must be them

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jackus said:


> I had it before on my phone browser so I switched to the app and it worked.


I'll try that.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Yeah i had trouble with WeedZ yesterday and i can't follow yummy pie now.


Try to download the app.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 5, 2016)

Here's me!


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Here's me!


Follow me back.


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Try to download the app.


It worked, sent you a request, Sam


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 5, 2016)

OK I got it with the mobile app. @weeds and @Cherry Pie accept my request.

Also @ComeTurismO and @VinsCool FOLLOW ME 2 DAY!


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 5, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Follow me back.


Done. I sent you a Friend Request.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> It worked, sent you a request, Sam


Stalking me I see


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Done. I sent you a Friend Request.


Accepted.


----------



## yacepi15 (Apr 5, 2016)

And we cant fake the ubication and use the "face to face" option (I dont know its name on english)?


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Stalking me I see


We are mutual freinds now, add me!


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 5, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> @Cherry Pie and @WeedZ, I can't follow either of you.


I just got your request 


Cherry Pie said:


> Follow me back. Also, Jackus


I'm following you though


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I just got your request
> 
> I'm following you though


You're not following me ._.


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> You're not following me ._.


I just sent you a miitomo request


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I just sent you a miitomo request


Follow me on Twitter.


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 5, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Follow me on Twitter.


I thought I had. Following now.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I thought I had. Following now.


Thanks, baby <3


----------



## yacepi15 (Apr 5, 2016)

I followed you all. Im waiting... xd
(my twitter is @yacepi15)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> I followed you all. Im waiting... xd
> (my twitter is @yacepi15)


I followed you, big boi ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Exavold (Apr 5, 2016)

Glad to see that this thread is helping out people


----------



## chaosrunner (Apr 5, 2016)

*CHAOSRUNNER*
*@jammahq*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 5, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Follow me back @ComeTurismO @VinsCool


LOL OKAY. Just got home and first wanting to fix Miitomo and Snapchat and my Camera app


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm just gonna follow everyone. I need more friends


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 5, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I'm just gonna follow everyone. I need more friends


YOU DO HAVE FRIENDS... 
Just you need more friends added on Miitomo


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 5, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> YOU DO HAVE FRIENDS...
> Just you need more friends added on Miitomo


THAT'S WHAT I MEAN 2 DAY!


----------



## rufuszombot (Apr 5, 2016)

Twitter @ RufusZombot I'll add anyone who adds me.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

My twitter is @ElyosOfTheAbyss 
Follow me and I'll follow you back


----------



## zeldafan20081 (Apr 6, 2016)

My Twitter is http://twitter.com/corbinraymond


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 6, 2016)

There's gotta be an easier way to add people....


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> There's gotta be an easier way to add people....


I don't know why they couldn't just have friend codes....


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 6, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I don't know why they couldn't just have friend codes....



Seriously. And what's the QR option for if we can't add people that way?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Apr 6, 2016)

https://twitter.com/toadytododile
is mineeeee.
add meh :3


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Seriously. And what's the QR option for if we can't add people that way?


Isn't that just to trade mii's?

The put this on very capable technology yet they don't let you add people using texts or anything.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 6, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Isn't that just to trade mii's?
> 
> The put this on very capable technology yet they don't let you add people using texts or anything.



No kidding! I can't put in someone's NNID or email address to add them. Nintendo logic.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> No kidding! I can't put in someone's NNID or email address to add them. Nintendo logic.


It's easier on their nearly 10 year old tech.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 6, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> It's easier on their nearly 10 year old tech.



Yeah.... y'know what? We should flood Ninty with emails about this. Maybe they'll cave and add it in an update.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Yeah.... y'know what? We should flood Ninty with emails about this. Maybe they'll cave and add it in an update.


Email bot them >: D


----------



## yacepi15 (Apr 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I followed you, big boi ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Done!


----------



## yacepi15 (Apr 6, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> https://twitter.com/toadytododile
> is mineeeee.
> add meh :3


Im waiting for you following back.
PS: For anyone,my twitter is @yacepi15.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

If i was just adding ppl to Miitomo and not cluttering my social networks with random ppl id be fine with this.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Apr 6, 2016)

Raylight said:


> If i was just adding ppl to Miitomo and not cluttering my social networks with random ppl id be fine with this.


Very true
However if your someone who doesnt scroll through the homepage of twitter and check individual accounts then youre golden lol


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Very true
> However if your someone who doesnt scroll through the homepage of twitter and check individual accounts then youre golden lol


I only use Twitter for gaming news. I just dont want to be bombarded with updates from ppl i have no intrest in


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Apr 6, 2016)

Raylight said:


> I only use Twitter for gaming news. I just dont want to be bombarded with updates from ppl i dont i have no intrest in


I guess i can understand.


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I guess i can understand.


Its my OCD lol cant have any clutter.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Apr 6, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Its my OCD lol cant have any clutter.


Same
But that kinda goes out the window when some little accounts i follow retweet bunch of random bull crap and sponsored tweets all over the place : PP


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 6, 2016)

I think at this point. We've networked enough mutual friends in miitomo that we should just share our names/mii names.

So, if you see Rem, that's me.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 6, 2016)

Raylight said:


> If i was just adding ppl to Miitomo and not cluttering my social networks with random ppl id be fine with this.



This is why I'd prefer just to add via username or friendcode.


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 6, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> This is why I'd prefer just to add via username or friendcode.


Once you add a few people from social networks it suggests mutual friends


----------



## Sono (Apr 6, 2016)

Can I haz be added to da list? 

It's a meee, <removed because my account got hacked> on Tweeter


----------



## Kliffcom (Apr 8, 2016)

Feel free to add me to the list


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm @purchase_tries on Twitter. I've just been adding random people on the list


----------



## uribemaster (Apr 18, 2016)

@uribejorge2


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 19, 2016)

@Exavold we should have people's miitomo names in the op. I know who most of my miitomo friends are, but I've also been adding people that have like 17+ mutual friends. I know they must be gbatemp, but not sure who they are.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> @Exavold we should have people's miitomo names in the op. I know who most of my miitomo friends are, but I've also been adding people that have like 17+ mutual friends. I know they must be gbatemp, but not sure who they are.


I have nearly 300 friends, I gave up at knowing who they are


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I have nearly 300 friends, I gave up at knowing who they are


You would lol


----------



## Exavold (Apr 19, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> @Exavold we should have people's miitomo names in the op. I know who most of my miitomo friends are, but I've also been adding people that have like 17+ mutual friends. I know they must be gbatemp, but not sure who they are.


I agree , I'm gonna try my best but make sure to post others too on here so i can add them to the OP.


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

Miitomo: Yulia (changed from Yil a year ago since it sounds like eww...)
Please do not look into my other info.
Twitter: https://twitter.com/yil58/


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 22, 2016)

Fuck it. Add me. Twitter: @GuyInDogSuit


----------



## KytuzuZE (Apr 30, 2016)

Edit: oh wait... XDD my bad


----------



## KytuzuEX (Apr 30, 2016)

KytuzuZE said:


> https://twitter.com/Koran4Koran
> 
> Add me anytime! lol
> KytuzuEX as Koran~


Bro, u stupid.. that's my twitter! XDDD


----------

